# Any thought on Youde UD Zephyrus Sub-Ohm Tank ?



## tiaotiaopi (20/8/15)

I'm on the market for a sub-ohm tank with RBA optional,Youde UD Zephyrus Sub-Ohm Tank seems attractive,any thought about this tank ? Is it worthy to buy ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (20/8/15)

Yes - But also check the Crown Tank, RipTrippers did a review on this tank - and he was raving about it.


----------



## SHiBBY (20/8/15)

The Zephyrus had a super nice RBA, having same 3-post design as other RTAs like the Goblin and Billow (only super small) instead of that single coil nonsense that the Subtank Mini RBA has. You kan klap dual coils on the Zephyrus RBA


----------



## Noddy (20/8/15)

Im getting one as soon as they arrive. Just because it has a cool name and it looks awesome and its something different than a Kanger and it has 5ml juice capacity and from the 1 or 2 reviews I've seen its seems to be a good tank.


----------



## Rafique (20/8/15)

I prefer my goblin mini, The zephyrus is good but flavour some what muted and the 2 I had, had a funny taste on juices even after washing the tank


----------



## SHiBBY (20/8/15)

Rafique said:


> I prefer my goblin mini, The zephyrus is good but flavour some what muted and the 2 I had, had a funny taste on juices even after washing the tank



I think the appeal for the Zephyrus is that the RBA is almost as versatile as an RTA, but it still takes stock coils for those lazy days

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Noddy (20/8/15)

I dont rebuild at all. If I were to diy coils, I'd get a Goblin mini. But the Zephyrus takes stock coils...


----------



## skola (20/8/15)

The Zephyrus is great. The deck is super easy to build on. Tons of airflow. The stock coils also perform brilliantly.

Another option is the new Goliath. I’ve read good reviews on that also.


----------

